# Jetter tips and tricks



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

If jetter users wouldn't mind sharing it would be awesome. 

My question for today is on how you get through a whole house trap. We have more than a few around here. 4" clay tile.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

1/4" drop head?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

We have some 4" around here. If your lucky there is a clean out on either side. 

1/4" hose should do it otherwise but if there is roots on the other side your screwed. 

I can walk a 6" house trap with a 3/8" warthog but still shooting blind. I won't try to push my camera thru


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> We have some 4" around here. If your lucky there is a clean out on either side.
> 
> 1/4" hose should do it otherwise but if there is roots on the other side your screwed.
> 
> I can walk a 6" house trap with a 3/8" warthog but still shooting blind. I won't try to push my camera thru


So a jetter won't make a trap, that sucks. Good chance to sell a clean out.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> So a jetter won't make a trap, that sucks. Good chance to sell a clean out.


You can jet traps. Sorry I just meant it there is roots in the line you will be hard pressed getting a warthog or RR down a 4" trap. 

A clean out would be great at that point.


----------

